# What to upgrade to from a T3i???? HELP



## arin04

Hello,

I have been asking and researching for the past few days as to what I should upgrade to from a T3i. As far as what matters to me in a decision is something that is not too expensive but also an upgrade that I will notice a change in quality of pictures.

In my research I have come to the conclusion that a 60D or T4i, will not be a huge jump in difference and I want others opinions if that sounds to be correct. I am looking for something that will help in overall quality of photos. I know most of you are going to say that the lens has a lot to do with it and I agree, but I want to know if we are not to consider the lens, will things like fps and shutter speed between the upgrades make a large difference and if so in what type of conditions. 

I am also considering the 5D MKII, but looking at either a refurb from canon or a used one in good condition as I do not want to pay too much. Also the downside of the MKII is that I will not be able to use one of my new lenses that I just purchased which took me back $700. 

Any advice will help greatly especially if you have had the same dilema as me. Also the camera will be used by my wife for her food photography site, and by me for family photos both indoors and out and also taking pictures of fast moving cars or stand alone cars at show.

Thanks


----------



## Dao

As you already know, upgrading the camera body won't change much as all.  I have a 40D and a 7D, and I can't tell any difference between the photos that taken from them when just looking at them.  I bet if I use your T3i and take some photos, I can't tell the difference as well.

You are correct that using a better lens yield a better result in some situations.  Sharper, better contrast and color, less optical defects such as CA and distortion as well as  creamier bokeh etc.


Image -> crappy lens -> not so good image quality -> Good image sensor (or film) capture the not so good image
Image -> great lens -> good image quality -> Good image sensor (or film) capture the good image.


Also, the lens that you bought 18-270mm lens cannot be used with a full frame body such as the 5D.


----------



## sactown024

I debated over the 60d and 7D for weeks. Finally eded up with a 7d because if the sturdier feel and 19 focus points.


----------



## arin04

Thank you for the suggestions and inputs. Happy to hear more feedback from others as well. thanks


----------



## jaomul

What lens/lenses are you using


----------



## JohnTrav

7D is a great camera body. 

IMO though your t3i is a good body already. With lots of great features. So I think you should save the money and get some good glass. Invest in some L glass either new roused depending on your budget and you will notice results in your image quality. 

Also would like to know what lenses you shoot with now. 

Another side note is if you decide to get lenses now and later down the road decide to invest in let's say the 5dii you will already have some nice glass for it.


----------



## arin04

Right now I have Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II and a Tamron 18-270mm f/3.5-6.3 Di II VC PZD.

JohnTrav - I'm also thinking exactly about what you said and want to know if its even worth the upgrade from a t3i to a 60D. Some people say they notice a difference but reading specs the cameras seem to pretty much be identical besides a few items. So I am not sure if an upgrade to 60D will be a real one or if I should save money and invest in a differ camera. Also I know the tamron will not fit a camera like MKII so if I go that route I lose the lens.


----------



## thetrue

What problems are you having with the t3i? What are you trying to achieve that you don't seem to be able to?


----------



## arin04

Honestly I do not have much of a reason for the change but other than an upgrade in the camera.


----------



## thetrue

Are you using it professionally? Do you need faster burst rate? More low light capability? 1/4000 isn't a fast enough shutter? I don't see any reason to upgrade if there's nothing wrong with what you have. What's your budget (realistically?) Can you take that Tamron back and combine that money with your budget to get some awesome L glass that will benefit you when you actually outgrow your T3i? What do you tend to photograph most? I'm confident that making an investment in a lens will not only save you from spending uselessly now, but if you feel the need to sell that lens later, it will be MUCH more valuable than your newly purchased Tamron and/or any body that you would "upgrade" to. 

Just trying to be helpful, not trying to seem like an ass


----------



## texkam

You're not crawling through the Amazon, dodging bullets in Syria or courtside at the NBA Finals. For your use the T3i is fine. Your real problems probably lie in lack of outstanding glass, and lack of photographic knowhow either in shooting, post or both. Work on upgrading those.




> Just trying to be helpful, not trying to seem like an ass


That would be my job I guess. : )


----------



## bratkinson

With an 18mp sensor on the T3i, upgrading to a 60D or 7D won't make ANY noticable improvement to image quality. In my opinion, unless there's some absolutely must-have features of the 60D or 7D that you can't live without, keep the T3i and invest in glass.

Good glass makes all the difference in your pictures. I was happy with a pair of EF-S lenses until I bought an L lens. The EF-S quickly went on ebay as I upgraded my glass. Going to better, FASTER glass is what you need to do. At the same time, not buying crop-body-only glass (EF-S) permits a future upgrade to full frame with no forced lens replacements other than your 18-270.  A good used L lens or a good Tamron f2.8 or faster (from what I've read, some of the Tammys are very well regarded) would be a good next step and keep your costs under $700 or so.

You didn't mention whether you have an external flash or not. If not, I'd get that before new glass since you've indicated you're doing family shots. If you haven't already found out the hard way, the popup flash is considered to be either a useless decoration or a photo degrader due to it's direct & harsh lighting as well as it's 10-12 foot range limitation. Getting a decent flash such as a 440EX or 580EX (i or ii), new or used, is a requirement if you want to use your 18-270 indoors, and even your 50 under some low light conditions.

Bottom line, you'll see the best 'bang for your buck' with glass and lighting.  Unless you think you are impeded having only 3.8 fps on your T3i (could you honestly tell the difference?) or desparately want to start shooting more videos, keep the T3i and get some glass or a decent flash.


----------



## arin04

Did not take anything you said as being an ass and appreciate all of the feedback. 

As far as photography my wife has a food blog because she is a chef and tends to take a lot of pictures of her food. At times because of the time we do not get enough natural light in the house so yes the conditions can be low light. Myself I want to be able to do portrait photography and sporting event photography. 

I dont think I can take the Tamron back. As far as a budget right now the 60D is going for $799 without the lens and that works for me especially because I am planning on selling the t3i. I can go a bit higher too in price.


----------



## arin04

Bratkinson, thanks for the info as well. I do not have a flash but agree with you on the built in one and I should consider investing in one. 

I think everyones suggestions have helped a great deal and I think I might hold off on the upgrade for now and invest a bit more on the lens and flash option for now. Also open to any additional suggestions to what will make my T3i better.

Thanks again


----------



## thetrue

Keep the t3i, sell the Tammy (maybe $600? I don't know 3rd party brands) and add that to your total. Now you're looking at some fast HIGH quality used lenses that will probably fetch what you pay for them 5 years from now.


----------



## texkam

> As far as photography my wife has a food blog because she is a chef and tends to take a lot of pictures of her food. At times because of the time we do not get enough natural light in the house so yes the conditions can be low light.


This was shot right on the kitchen counter with flash bounced off the white ceiling using my nifty fifty and the 450D, a lesser camera than yours. If your sporting events are outside consider dropping ~$550 for a used 70-200 f4L. Will work nicely for the food shots as well.


----------



## thetrue

texkam said:


> View attachment 29159


I get the flower box, but what's the right side supposed to be?


----------



## texkam

^ Beats me, my wife just told me to shoot it. She enjoys making, posting and eating bento lunches.


----------



## texkam

Not to hijack arin04's thread, but here's another one of her creations.


----------



## JohnTrav

Since you said mainly the camera is used for your wife's food blog to take pictures upgrading your body really isn't what you need. 

As far as the difference between the t3i and the 60d. I don't personally have much experience with a t3i. Only took maybe 20 shots with a t3i. If you have nice glass and goo lighting though your pictures will turn out great. 

Personally I would look for a used flash. A 430exii would suit your great. Also a soft box will do good with the flash or some other kind of diffuser. 

Lens wise I would look at a used 24-105mm f/4 L or a 24-70 f/2.8 L. The 70-200 f/4 is an awesome lens too. But for taking pictures of food I don't think you need that much of a zoom. But it is a great lens and great for portraits if you are in to that kind of photography too. 

My honest opinion is to go for the 24-105L. I never used it personally but every review I read in it talked about how sharp it was and it also comes with IS so that's a plus. 

Glass is so important and I learned that the hard way. I bought an expensive camera and cheap glass and got crappy photos. Now I spend all my money I do on glass and am happy. 

Hopefully this helps you out with your decision making.


----------



## arin04

Thanks John and tex for the info. Helps a bunch. For sure going to invest in a flash and then research the mentioned lenses. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronlane

JohnTrav makes a good point about the lenses, but honestly, if you choosing between  the 24-105 and the 24-70, why not take the 2.8 over the 4. You may not need it for all of your photography but you have it when you do. Same thing with teh 70-200 L, other than the expense, why not go with the 2.8 over the 4. Both of those 2.8 lenses should hold their value very nicely.


----------



## JohnTrav

Having the 2.8 is nice. Gettin the Bokeh could make some really nice photos. 

My 70-200 is the f/2.8 model and I'm so glad I got it. Having the extra stop is so nice in lower lighting. 

Another lens you can look at is the older model. The 28-70 f/2.8 L lens. It's nice and can produce awesome shots. Can save you some money too. Just a thought.


----------



## Canuk

Another quick thought, that hasn't been mentioned. The T3i, 60D, and 7D all use the exact same sensor. Image quality between the 3 will be very, very similar. 

The differences between these camera bodies, is more to do with features, build quality and frame rates. 

It has been said already, but better glass will make the biggest improvement in image quality. You can't go wrong with any of the Canon L lenses mentioned, but do not be afraid of 3rd party offerings either. 
The new Tamron 24-70f2.8 and 70-200f2.8, both have gotten great reviews. The sigma 70-200f2.8 os is another one thats been good. The older Tamron 70-200f2.8 great image quality, AF is a little slow sometimes. 
Just some thoughts


----------



## arin04

Thanks everyone for the awesome advice. I'm gonna play around with my tamron a bit and will see how that goes and update people. Been looking for the flash already so if anyone has someone who is selling a used one let me know. Also going to look at all of the lenses mentioned. 

Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

